# Canada PR



## Shams91 (May 28, 2021)

Hello everyone , I have created profile for express entry but there are few questions i would like to get clear about
1. I have work experience from 2015 to 2019 but it was part time at two place , 24 hrs per week at both place so will that be counted as full time job
2. I claimed my experience to be 6 yrs and more but it has 1 year gap as i had joined company work which has different NOC so its that ohk.
3. As i said i had joined a company for 7 months, so should i include that in my work history as i m not very sure about its NOC. Also i used to work part time at clinic , so in my work history should i show company work which was fulltime or clinic work which is part time
4. Can anyone help with NOC for virtual scribe job


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

Shams91 said:


> Hello everyone , I have created profile for express entry but there are few questions i would like to get clear about
> 1. I have work experience from 2015 to 2019 but it was part time at two place , 24 hrs per week at both place so will that be counted as full time job
> 2. I claimed my experience to be 6 yrs and more but it has 1 year gap as i had joined company work which has different NOC so its that ohk.
> 3. As i said i had joined a company for 7 months, so should i include that in my work history as i m not very sure about its NOC. Also i used to work part time at clinic , so in my work history should i show company work which was fulltime or clinic work which is part time
> 4. Can anyone help with NOC for virtual scribe job


One thing that you should really focus on when it comes to immigration is to be truthful and honest. It really would not help in the long run if there is any kind of misrepresentation (intentional or not).
Having said that:
1. Depends on the type of work. Also 24 hrs per week is not considered full time in Canada. It has to be 30 or more. So that would be counted as part time IF it matches your NOC.
2. 2015-2019 could be 5 years max. If you have a gap in there I do not think you can have 7 years. In any case what you can back with authentic documentation that is the number you should go with.
3. If these are two separate jobs you should show both of them. Again you will only get credit for the work that is in your NOC.
4. Not sure about that one. IRCC has very detailed info so it should be easy to figure it out.

Good Luck


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

FT hours are 30/week or more, so your 24 hours won’t be considered as FT. 
There are certain implications of one’s employment status, so employers (and the federal government) are very particular as to what denotes Full Time and Part Time employment and the major determining factor is the number of hours an employee works in a week. 

24 hours is considered to be part time; full time is usually upwards of 30 hours or more per week. 

Incidentally, how can you claim 6+ years work experience in a 4 year time period? 
At most you’ll be able to claim 4 years,m, depending on how the Canadian government counts it.


----------

